# Soccer: Fox Sports World Releases 2002 USL TV Schedule



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Sportsio and Fox Sports International Unveil 2002 National TV Schedule for United Soccer Leagues.
25 Games Set for 2002 Season on Fox Sports World

Full Story and Schedule


----------

